# methscopolam



## DeeDee (Sep 30, 2004)

hello everoneI went to annew GI specialist this past week, as my old one die suddenly of cancer. I liked this speciaalist so much, and she seemed to be so up to date on IBS. she gave me the medicine methscopolam and told me not to use it whenever I felt I needed it, but to take one eachmorning when I get up. It is for people who have diaharea, and I was just curious if anyone else has used it?I am almost ready to start listening to the hypotherapy IBS 100 audio tapes again, as I felt thatr helped me so much las ttime. I am anxius to start them again. It has heped me tremendosly.Hope eeryone is doig good, and hving a good day.Dee


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Methscopolam is the generic name for Pamine Forte.Here is some info:http://www.drugs.com/cdi/pamine-forte.html


----------

